# stratford upon avon or warwick for 3 nights?



## clicker (Nov 10, 2015)

it looks as though will be heading up there for 3 nights at the beginning of December .I have never been to either , can anyone who has maybe offer a preference as to which one is better to stay ? We just want pubs with open fires , preferably christmasy and twinkly, I fancy seeing warwick castle and am open to ideas please.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 10, 2015)

I prefer Warwick. I have no reason  for this except I felt less ripped off. Stratford just seemed to be trying to max the Shakespeare profits. 

IIRC they are easily close enough to do both in a day.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2015)

Stratford's very nice but it's not what you describe really. Go to the RSC though - if you think it's stuffy and drab, it's really not.

For open fires and relaxation I suggest a more remote Cotswolds cottage, like this one (stayed there but nothing to do with me): Home Page

Spent a lot of holiday time in these places so feel free to quiz me.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 10, 2015)

clicker said:


> it looks as though will be heading up there for 3 nights at the beginning of December .I have never been to either , can anyone who has maybe offer a preference as to which one is better to stay ? We just want pubs with open fires , preferably christmasy and twinkly, I fancy seeing warwick castle and am open to ideas please.



Trains run direct between the two and run relatively late (about midnightish) so easy to do both.  Warwick is more of a day out than a place to stay - trip to the castle, good food at either Merchants or the Rose and Crown, and a few good pubs all within walking distance  (Rose, Tilted Wig, Globe, Zetland and my favourite the Punch Bowl).  The Punch has a fire, perfectly kept real ales, and live music on a Thursday night - usually something bluesy, it's a great night out.  They do rooms as well (as does the Globe) - 2 nights Stratford,  one night Warwick? 

Don't know Stratford quite as well but there's more choice for accommodation, food and drink.  Can ask around, know a few who live there.  

I work in Warwick - if you're there on a weekday i'll spot you a pint.


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2015)

Mmm was thinking of the Cotswolds originally, but I'll be getting a train up from London and my friend will be driving down from Preston,so thought Warwick/Stratford was half way-ish and a direct line from Marylebone.

When i have googled images of both places it's all Tudor houses and thatched roofs... is it not like that really?  is it kind of like  the Pyramids, a row of Tudor houses surrounded by main roads etc....I really want Olde Worlde and a sprinkling of snow ( I can dream), but within walking distance of a couple of good pubs for food and live music would be a bonus....will be there fri/sat/sun, which is a blow as the Thurs bluesy night sounds perfect.

What would be better for a day visit Warwick castle or Kenilworth? Have looked up both warwick and stratford tourist sites and tbh they're pretty low on info re whats on etc....do either have Christmas markets.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2015)

clicker said:


> Mmm was thinking of the Cotswolds originally, but I'll be getting a train up from London and my friend will be driving down from Preston,so thought Warwick/Stratford was half way-ish and a direct line from Marylebone.
> 
> When i have googled images of both places it's all Tudor houses and thatched roofs... is it not like that really?  is it kind of like  the Pyramids, a row of Tudor houses surrounded by main roads etc....I really want Olde Worlde and a sprinkling of snow ( I can dream), but within walking distance of a couple of good pubs for food and live music would be a bonus....will be there fri/sat/sun, which is a blow as the Thurs bluesy night sounds perfect.
> 
> What would be better for a day visit Warwick castle or Kenilworth? Have looked up both warwick and stratford tourist sites and tbh they're pretty low on info re whats on etc....do either have Christmas markets.



I'm in Hampshire and my parents near Preston and we often meet for holiday in the Cotswolds. Stratford is still Cotswolds or thereabouts, after all.

For quieter country and old charm, have a look at e.g. Cottages4u and look around Gloucestershire. Villages like Chipping Campden, Blockley, Bourton on the Water, Moreton in Marsh and so on. To get the most out of a few days you'd need a car but all the above have pubs aplenty. Also sometimes you can find the same property independently and book direct for less.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2015)

Also obviously it's a mix of old and new but it's never just token gesture olde world as you're suggesting. A lot of places look like this for the most part:


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes we'll have a car - but not until i get to somewhere half way ish from London by train to meet it, the car will be driven down from Preston. Is that pic of somewhere in the Cotswolds? So is it feasible to stay in the cotswolds and visit Stratford / Warwick for the day? Is there a particular station Cotswolds way that I could get to direct from any mainline London station ( so i can meet the car coming down from Preston?)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 10, 2015)

clicker said:


> Mmm was thinking of the Cotswolds originally, but I'll be getting a train up from London and my friend will be driving down from Preston,so thought Warwick/Stratford was half way-ish and a direct line from Marylebone.
> 
> When i have googled images of both places it's all Tudor houses and thatched roofs... is it not like that really?  is it kind of like  the Pyramids, a row of Tudor houses surrounded by main roads etc....I really want Olde Worlde and a sprinkling of snow ( I can dream), but within walking distance of a couple of good pubs for food and live music would be a bonus....will be there fri/sat/sun, which is a blow as the Thurs bluesy night sounds perfect.
> 
> What would be better for a day visit Warwick castle or Kenilworth? Have looked up both warwick and stratford tourist sites and tbh they're pretty low on info re whats on etc....do either have Christmas markets.



Warwick's Victorian Christmas Evening market is somewhat bizarrely on Thursday 26th November so no good. Just looked up Stratford's, run weekly up to Christmas but also Thursdays...

Stratford does have lots of olde world buildings, it's a lovely place.  Good for a general wander, by the river and the RSC.  Some centuries old pubs but also a modernish part of the town centre so plenty of choice. 

Warwick has a bit of urban sprawl as it has effectively joined up with Leamington - the centre is nice, with a mix of old Tudor and Victorian, but the nice central bit is small.  The castle and a wander around town is a day trip only, don't expect to be endlessly entertained.

Eta just seen your last post.  Warwick is your best bet to meet up (direct from Marylebone, M6 M42 M40 by car from Preston).  See the castle, head off elsewhere to stop, Stratford or Cotswolds doesn't matter.  All close by.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like Leamington has a Christmas Fair running every Sunday (Leamington was always more of the shopping town when I lived nearby) and as others have mentioned you're essentially already there if you're in Warwick otherwise it's not far from Stratford.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2015)

Straford is amazing for the full-on nature of the Bard Tourism.  It's pretty cool if you have any interest in that stuff. I recommend a backstage tour at the RSC, and tickets to whatever's on in the main theatre, if you can get seats.  Just because it's a world-class producinng house and when will you go again?

Warwick is better for mooching and pootling.  Less overwhelmingly busy.  My sister had her wedding reception at warwicgk castle a few years ago - which was a bit odd - but the castle itself is cool.  Castles are cool.

She (my sister) lives in the cotswolds (near Banbury) and the drive from her to either Stratford Upon avon or Warwick isn't long at all.  iirc, Stratford has some of the most insanely expensive carparking outside of the west end of london, though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes I'd second going to the RSC if you can. I was fortunate enough to grow up close enough that the school picked what Shakespeare we did based on their programme and I think that was one of the reasons I had an overwhelmingly positive experience of learning the plays we covered. One of those things you should try at least once, even if you think it's not for you. The whole town is set up to cater for your pre or post meal and drinks too.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2015)

If you were staying in the towns or villages I mentioned, you can go direct from Paddington to Moreton in Marsh (MIM), takes 1h45. Much easier to have someone collect you there than from the busier cities.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2015)

Warwick Castle is horrible. Part of the Merlin Entertainment empire,it's a tawdry and rapacious visitor attraction targeted at families and school groups. If you want to see a cut down London Dungeon show, subject your daughter to a princess fairy ride, or cringe in embarrassment as unemployable actors hurl nervous bonhomie and invented olde-worlde accents at woeful scripts in set piece entertainments, you'll love it. If you're thinking, "ooh, preserved castle with romantic ramparts and stuff" then avoid it at all costs.


----------



## clicker (Nov 11, 2015)

Right..warwick castle crossed off the list. Leaning towards stratford or cotswolds now . Like the sound of 1.45 from paddington.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If you're thinking, "ooh, preserved castle with romantic ramparts and stuff" then avoid it at all costs.



Kenilworth Castle is the local place for that sort of stuff. It's where Robert Dudley courted Elizabeth I and stuff.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Looks like Leamington has a Christmas Fair running every Sunday (Leamington was always more of the shopping town when I lived nearby) and as others have mentioned you're essentially already there if you're in Warwick otherwise it's not far from Stratford.



You can walk from Warwick to Leamington along the Grand Union Canal which is nice.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 11, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> (Leamington was always more of the shopping town when I lived nearby)



Even I have heard of its Spar.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Even I have heard of its Spar.



There's the famous carol about it..._We Three Kings of..._


----------



## kebabking (Nov 11, 2015)

like many others, of the two, i'd definately stay in Warwick and visit Stratford.

if you've other choices, Morton-in-the-Marsh and Stow are about 5 miles apart - both are very nice, or a slightly more wild card, Cheltenham. Cheltenham has direct trains to London, and is next to the M5 for the Preston person.

all of this area - Cheltenham to Banbury, Cirencester to Warwick, is about an hour across. lots of nice pubs, pretty towns and open, rolling countryside under the big, open skies of the cotswolds.


----------

